# little prelude in d minor



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi. I have wrote something in the evening for the piano. called it "Astra". I don't know why.





sorry for quality and sound vst plugins


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

But I can make it in the other way? The sound video is really bad

[


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Looks pretty traditional at least at the beginning (didn't hear the music file). Not sure about those eighth note rests at the end. Could you upload the sound file regardless of sound quality. I want to see if it sounds to me as it looks.


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

About those eighth may be. Of course the ending is not well .


----------

